# Dalmation Molly Fry...



## Tommy Fish Lover (Jun 17, 2010)

My dalmation molly gave birth to 40 or so fry. It has been 1 week and 4 days so far and i can't see any growth whatsoever. I am only 12 so keep it at my capability of learning please. Can't wait to explore Aquarium Forum! When will i notice their growth?*c/p*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It takes awhile for them to grow. To help them better, do a water change on the tank every couple of days. Helps them to grow faster.


----------

